# AWESOME slow motion videos



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Super slowed down video footage from the 09 Selectif in France. Decoy is Fernando Dosta. Some real nice malis and a few nice GSD as well!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhuQr57Lh-g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyKq70ucm-A&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K72zCTsLxuM&feature=related


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

more
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q4uB-kUtZQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpf6pcHb4KA&feature=related


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Very cool videos Steph!!!!! Thanks for posting this. Fernando's moves look even better in slow motions.......


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nice! That guy is like a ballerina. The Mal in the second video is like....fool me once, shame on me. Fool me twice, shame on you.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Very cool, and a great way to really see what the decoy/dog is doing on the entry. These would actually be really good learning tools.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

WOW!! WAAAYYY cool. watching the slo-mo makes it look easy, haha. neat the way he can just "push/lift" the dogs away, then considering how FAST it's really happening....amazing.

on the side bar in the 3rd vid i noticed a dog called Brix, had to watch that one just b/c of the name, the dog nearly put mr dosta on his butt. 

are re-grips penalized in ring?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Imangine having this guy work street dogs. The average bad guy wouldn't stand a chance in hell getting away from them after this kind of workout.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow he is good. He sure doesn't make it easy for those dogs!

Good thing he can think and move so fast. The way some of the bites went, I was scared for his hands. Also interesting is that in slo-mo I could tell how some dogs dug in untill they got him through the suit, and others grabbed the suit where they could and hung on. That would be hard to see at real speed.

I really like the mal in the second video you posted.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Max posted these, might be the same.

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f23/nice-vids-11224/

One of my favorites

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AniU4xTCXwY&feature=related


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Imangine having this guy work street dogs. The average bad guy wouldn't stand a chance in hell getting away from them after this kind of workout.


The Average bad guy would have a hard time getting away from a 3 legged GSD/PSD! #-o Training a PSD on Dosta would be akin to flattening an ant with a steamroller! Would probably break the dog if Fernando pulled out all the stops on a regular street dog during training.

Though Fernando can show any dog things that no one else can show them, a pleasure to train with but a tough guy to trial against especially in level 3 because of how good he does his work. IMHO Fernando is the Beckham or Gretzky of the dog sport world.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I like how the stick goes right in the mouth of the dog in the 3rd video. You would never see that at regular speed


----------



## Vdovichenko Galina (Jun 10, 2009)

Super video  Viper is the BEST  

Here you can see what takes seconds in real life ​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q4uB-kUtZQ&feature=related


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Those are amazing.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Stephanie O'Brien said:


> Super slowed down video footage from the 09 Selectif in France. Decoy is Fernando Dosta. Some real nice malis and a few nice GSD as well!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhuQr57Lh-g
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyKq70ucm-A&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K72zCTsLxuM&feature=related


I have never noticed how much Dosta hits dogs in the face with the stick.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> I have never noticed how much Dosta hits dogs in the face with the stick.


For sure not in the rules but these are selectifs so the rules are a lot looser. That is up to the judge to enforce any hanky panky. The thing with Dosta is it is not brutal the guy is so talented he can do stuff like that and not hurt the dog. Though the decoy handbook does state that you formally can't touch the dog with the stick (armed hand) until after the dog is biting. 

Check out the old NARA decoy handbook here. Explains it way way better than I ever could. http://ringsport.org/decoyguidebook.htm


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Dosta is a Sly dog but very fair. It is very hard to judge from slo-Mo

Some great Pics from Kadi of my dog Pedro doing DIW a couple of years ago.

The Guy is a MASTER!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

nice bite at the "end", kyle


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

OK! 3 to 5 rule violations per dog, some written "Strictly Forbidden" makes for good decoy work? Rules written to protect the dog from useless physical injury. Sorry, but any high level Ring decoy wearing a padded suit that has to violate that many rules to steal points from a DOG should be thrown off the field. He's not working LIONS for c"""t sake! If the excuse is "It's the selectifs" then why aren't these Selectif Level dogs taking a penalty for a re-bite just to take this "Genius" in the hands and face? He's doing everything but putting them in the dog's mouth! Seems worth loosing a point or two to gain them back in outlook points for intimidating the decoy, don't you think? I guess it has come down to the first rule of fighting: There are no rules. It works both ways folks. Put his smart ass in the hospital for some time to reflect.

Just as I have always thought. Ring isn't "all about the dogs." It's all about the people. That's REALLY the reason that after 22 years there's only 200 of ya in all of North America. SURPRISE!

By the way Geoff, you owe Gretzky an apology for comparing this punk to him!

My 2 cents.

Tim


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

after the selectifs the decoys are ranked for the work they performend in the selctif 

here is the Ranking of the 6 Top Decoys In France for 2009 

1 Jimmy Vanhove 2) Stephane Bottara 3) Lorent Schlernitzauer (aka Manolo) 4 ) Thomas Korber 5) Fernando Dosta 6) Hughues Simom

1st And Second Are Decoys For 2010 Coupe 3 Place Is Replacment 

And The Rest Get Watch The Show 

oh tim btw dosta took 2 trips to the hospital in last 8 months one face bite in the basket and one blown knee by courtisy of urton du calvaire aux acacias

Frankie


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Decoys.....The #2 selection, Stephane Bottero is a master of the baton. Looking forward to seeing video of his work at the Championship. If you want to learn proper stick work, he is in my opinion one of the best in the world. He is also a MR decoy and did the WC in Portugal in 2006.

People will always complain about decoy work. Sometimes decoys at world championship level tend to "bend" the rules. It is up to the judge to correct it. If they do not, then it will continue. Obviously Fernando did not get selected, maybe it was due to those rule infractions. No matter, it is still impressive to watch such a talented guy.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info Frankie.

Got face bit and a knee hyperextension myself. Builds character! I certainly didn't mean to insinuate I doubted his courage or wished him permanent harm! Dangerous work with some dogs... Don't know if it's true, but; I've heard a couple of Decoys have been killed. Many have been scalped or their face dismasked. My face bite came within 1/4" of permanent paralysis. Probably would have just improved my looks.

Tim


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

these are the ones i like . If im not mistaking that is vulcan from groupe 3. I believe that is vulcain that rick rutt owns cant wait to see that big boscaille dog competing with arf . nice nice specim. these are the slow mo i like . i love seeing a big powerfull dog working powerfull love that boscaille power. group 3 is actually the toughest group high high competition between that group to get into selectifs . actually out of the 26 dogs going to the coupe this year 16 of the dogs are from group 3 and 4

frankie 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRTqwXYCpIc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33tRt8NRpZ4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yZ0EiDOXZU&feature=related


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

Tim

I cant speak for anyone elses courage I have no idea if there courages or not. I AGREE with you 110 percent ii hate dangerous work , i love hard hard work , but dangerous work i totally dislike , i agree with you i saw some work that i did not care for and was illegal and dangerous, i know whats its like to get knees destoryed in ring, I am actually driving my doctors crazy as i havent had my knees operated on and they keep telling me in doing more damage everyday i catch a dog.. But i cant stop doing it even if i could convince my self it wouldnt last long. my biggest issue also is people with no experince see things done and they try to duplicated it and one they dont have the timing nor abilty and a dog gets hurt bad, and 2 they doing for there wall of fame not to even test the dog, 

frankie


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> Tim
> 
> my biggest issue also is people with no experince see things done and they try to duplicated it and one they dont have the timing nor abilty and a dog gets hurt bad, and 2 they doing for there wall of fame not to even test the dog,
> 
> frankie


Let me take your thought a step further Frankie.

I have a big problem with people who ARE experienced learning to Judge and Decoy from people who consider it OK to bend the rules. If an apprentice Judge is certified by a unscrupulous Judge, what happens to the sport then?

If there is one person on the field that has to know the rules as they apply to them, and work within the rules or die doing it, it is the decoy. French Ring Decoys have to be beyond reproach. Judges should never be put in the position of allowing bad decoy work or not allowing it. Do people actually think a Judge is going to chastise a decoy for adhering to the rules, even if a judge tells them not to? I'd love to see that comment in the decoy's book!

It's really very simple. Don't invite a bad decoy to work the trials. Don't invite a bad Judge for an all expenses paid trip to a trial. They'll get the message. Impress upon new judges and decoys that is what will happen. 

Last but not least, don't post video of bad work on the internet! As we see, some people don't care about the sport and say "No matter, it is still impressive to watch such a talented guy." Scares me and I ain't afraid of nuthin'!

Take care Frankie. Good luck with the knees!

Tim


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Tim,

Wern't you the one defending the BR video of Jumping over dogs a few months back on the Chicagoland board. Saying something like that's the way it use to be, now sports are watered down etc.......


If not, my bad


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

Well Said Tim And I Cant Not Disagree With You At All In Any Shape Or Fashion.. Your Points Should Not And Can Not Be Debated By Anyone With Scrupals . I Wish We Had This Thought Process For All Decoys , Now Then And In The Future, To Bad I Didnt Get The Opportunity To Decoy With You In A Big Event I Think I Would Have Enjoyed Ur Spirit And Vision As Well As Ur Work 


Frankie


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

U Kidding Me , Why Does Everything Need To Be A Argument , Someone Said Rules Are Rules , And Then Mr Kyle U Acused A Person Of Saying This Or That, I Thought The Post Was Productive And Now I Can See It Taking A Turn For He Said This On This Board Or He Did This On That Board, . Not Good Lets Keep It Simple . Kyle Are U A Decoy I Can Not Recall. I Been In The Suit Almost 20 Years Piecies Of Cartilage Broken Of In One Knee , Damage To The Tibea , Meniscus Just Barely Holding, Level 2 Select Twice A Few Championships Under My Belt. And Couple Other Big Trials In My Book . I Have Every Judge Report I Have I Have Never Recieved A Bad Report For Rule Violations , So I Believe I Can Speak On Rules Of A Decoy And My Views On Dangerous Moves And Skilled Moves My Lyman Was One Of The Orginals , So I Think He Has The Right Also So Let The People Speak On There Views Of There Trade Without Getting On Them For Every Little Thing Its Not Productive, 

Yes Dosta Is Extremly Fast And Has Great Timing No One Will Ever Deny That, Some Of My Personal Favorites Are Jacopit Beyer Bottaro Skra Garrido I Have Gone Agaisnt 4 Of The 5 Of Them As A Handler So I Can Appreciate There Skill First Hand And They Been Doing It Long Time And Very Consitant Both Can Make A Dog Look Foolish Without Bending The Rules For Me That Is Pure Skill. 

Just My Personal View
Frankie

Frankie


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> U Kidding Me , Why Does Everything Need To Be A Argument , Someone Said Rules Are Rules , And Then Mr Kyle U Acused A Person Of Saying This Or That, I Thought The Post Was Productive And Now I Can See It Taking A Turn For He Said This On This Board Or He Did This On That Board, . Not Good Lets Keep It Simple . Kyle Are U A Decoy I Can Not Recall. I Been In The Suit Almost 20 Years Piecies Of Cartilage Broken Of In One Knee , Damage To The Tibea , Meniscus Just Barely Holding, Level 2 Select Twice A Few Championships Under My Belt. And Couple Other Big Trials In My Book . I Have Every Judge Report I Have I Have Never Recieved A Bad Report For Rule Violations , So I Believe I Can Speak On Rules Of A Decoy And My Views On Dangerous Moves And Skilled Moves My Lyman Was One Of The Orginals , So I Think He Has The Right Also So Let The People Speak On There Views Of There Trade Without Getting On Them For Every Little Thing Its Not Productive,
> 
> Yes Dosta Is Extremly Fast And Has Great Timing No One Will Ever Deny That, Some Of My Personal Favorites Are Jacopit Beyer Bottaro Skra Garrido I Have Gone Agaisnt 4 Of The 5 Of Them As A Handler So I Can Appreciate There Skill First Hand And They Been Doing It Long Time And Very Consitant Both Can Make A Dog Look Foolish Without Bending The Rules For Me That Is Pure Skill.
> 
> ...


 

Huh? What was that all about?

I asked a question as I was suprised to read Tim L. opinion on these vids based on comments made about Jumping over dogs.

you need a thicker skin.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Can we please type in normal sentences, with proper capitalization and punctuation, please?! Posts like your previous ones, Frankie, are very difficult to read.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Any other slo-mo videos out there that people have found? I'm going to have to dig through my videos and slo-mo some entries. I think it's a great way to really show the decoy work, and the dogs reaction to the various moves, whether they are doing it right or wrong.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tim Lynam said:


> By the way Geoff, you owe Gretzky an apology for comparing this punk to him!


No worries Gretzky got booed and hissed for being so good as well. Even in minor hockey I saw the B.S crap myself. :lol: A 11 year old Gretzky was amazing but people took it as a threat and shit all over him back then .. 

He made hockey a hell of a lot more exciting as does Dosta make Ringsport a lot more exciting too. 



Tim Lynam said:


> OK! 3 to 5 rule violations per dog, some written "Strictly Forbidden" makes for good decoy work? Rules written to protect the dog from useless physical injury. Sorry, but any high level Ring decoy wearing a padded suit that has to violate that many rules to steal points from a DOG should be thrown off the field.


I do agree with you Tim, the rules are slanted to be in the dogs favour at all times at all costs. Rule violations are just that rule violations. 

So why was it allowed to happen? There is no mention of the judge? Where was the ****ing judge who allowed it to happen over and over on every dog? To me that is where the problem lies, crap flows downhill. Why isn't the judge drawn and quartered as well? Isn't the judge supposed to control the work? That's the way I see it.


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Tim can you read or speak French? Have you trialed in France? After housing a french judge, speaking with french judges at a trial, watching those same videos with a french judge it has become painfully obvious to me that our rules for french ring are quite a bit different then the french rules. 

Basically NARA has a lot more cannots then they do. The hitting the dog in the face is explained to me that the dogs are coming in too slow and so they are running into the barrage. They arent kidding around in france and especially not in the selectifs.

Before you judge so harshly Tim perhaps you might want to take a closer non biased look.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Kyle,

I tried to look it up on Chicagoland. The archive doesn't go back very far and your description was a little sketchy so I can't say for sure if it was me. Be that what it may, in the past, the rules did not forbid jumping over dogs. I for one never did it but some decoys did it well. Besides, I'm old. I like A LOT of things the way they used to be! That was then, this is now. My comments here are about the blatant rule violations in the videos and are about the rules as they are now.

In answer to your other query/statement, I do feel Ring is getting a bit watered down. One has to understand Ring to know why though. It is a constant battle between the handlers training to higher levels or getting rules changed, all to eliminate the decoy's advantage, and the decoys exploiting what is NOT forbidden by the rules and becoming smarter, better athletes. I just feel some of the rule changes have been pushed due some poor crybaby handler and/or bad decoy work. I also feel that hurts the sport. Not all new rules for goodness sakes, but some! It's not all bad.

I hope that answers your question(s)!

Tim


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Jason,

I speak Martian, haven't you been reading my posts? LOL

You would never hear me agree with NARA having a different set of rules than France. The fact is they do. Stick hits to the face are happening HERE in violation of the rules HERE. My bias is against rule violations by a decoy. When in France...

Thanks for clearing up the baton strikes to the face in France. I even hear American Judges are being told it is OK. If indeed it is not forbidden, then game on! Is it also ok then to turn your back on the dog during an Face Attack esquive and then blindly, behind your back strike the dog in the head with the baton as Dosta did? If indeed the French have removed every Baton handling and Baton design specification rule on the books then I apologize! Dosta did nothing wrong. Obviously the Judge no longer has to inspect the baton before it is used in the trial. Again, My bad!

And you say I'M biased?

Tim


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Just for the record, the French rules also prohibit Dosta's Baton work. To date I have not seen a separate set of rules for the Selectifs either. This is BU**S**T. Strictly Forbidden" seems to no longer have meaning to the judges or decoys ANYWHERE? I don't believe it for a minute! Hold the one's that see no meaning in the words accountable. Neither Dosta nor the Judge can possibly justify their blatant disregard of the rules. Their lack of expertise in their respective jobs warrants they should have to re-certify.

If Gretzky breaks the rules, he stands to suffer a penalty, and does. I also believe that when you see one of the greatest players to ever skate, intentionally JEOPARDIZE THE LIVELIHOOD of another player, it is not without good reason and he would expect severe ramifications. I can't see ANY justification for intentionally harming a DOG (it's just a friggin' DOG!) in any competition format.

OK. I'm done.

Tim


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup Tim I do agree but it is what I feel the 'poor' interpretion of the rules should sit squarely on the Judges shoulders. As the decoy is the reflection of the judges wishes. The decoy yes is responsible for his actions, but by design is an extension of the judge's way he wants the work conducted. Sad to say some judges are looking for blood .. Remember the stickwork done in the 2005 French Coupe by Muvaunga? IMO Makes Dosta's work here look soft and cuddly by comparison. 

They actually made the maximum length for the baton shorter after Muvuanga's 2005 performance. As he was jamming dogs with the stick pushing their heads into the ground all sorts of nasty stuff. He was actually booed and he turned to the crowd and gave them the fungoola gesture at one point! :-o LOL!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just a thought, but Dosta was more exciting, and very fast, faster than many of the decoys I saw work. 

However, someone noticed, as he placed 5th, which by looking at his, and others work that I have seen, was his punishment.


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes stella won with vito (valmy). This is a dog breed from helliot a du val l'abbe dog . They are under new kennel name land mechalar. Valmy is one hell of a dog stella is great handler and trainer and also a great person., i met her few years ago when she was so happy to see rocco and reino in the coupe at the same time .those dogs were from her breeding before her husband passed away , she was so happy stella is a great person, i am so happy for her . Valmy had a great year veryvewry constiant in the selectifs and then at the coupe he was just on fire scored a 385 and took both trophies.

Way to go stella and vito


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> Way to go stella and vito


For sure Frankie! History was made I posted it up in the news section last week. It is great to see a female handler get to the top of the heap. 

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f38/history-made-2009-french-ring-coupe-11462/


----------

